# Ammo catch bag



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I made an Ammo catch bag from an old Army duffle bag I had lying around and some old conduit pipe and an old bike rim. it came out pretty nice check it out.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Do they make duffle bags and bicycle wheels the size of a barn door?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Unfortunately no they do not. I still end up missing and loosing some but my aim is improving. The more I practice the better I get. I might have to break out my metal detector and try to find a bunch I lost. some were easy to get i just used a magnet on a stick to pick them up. but i used a lot of lead balls too. I have an old wool blanket i am going to hang on a 550 cord clothesline for a bigger back stop. this one will be portable to take with me to sell my sling shots at a flea market. i am going to hang a steel saw blade in it next for the pling it makes when hit.



Charles said:


> Do they make duffle bags and bicycle wheels the size of a barn door?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pretty nice rig -- good thinking.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is a most excellent idea!

LGD


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to be resourcefull when you don't have a lot of money. But i like sharing Ideas because you never know who it might help.



Dayhiker said:


> pretty nice rig -- good thinking.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks I just hope some of the things I post on here actually help people. I like being resourcefull and repurposing junk into workable items. Tomorrow I have to build a chicken coop for some chickens I am getting. Nothing like free fresh eggs every day. As a kid I always got more enjoyment out of the toys I made myself or ones my Dad made for me than the store bought toys. I guess thats why I like slingshots I truly never out grew them.



lightgeoduck said:


> That is a most excellent idea!
> 
> LGD


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

I like it lots man, its pretty much the same as mine but I use an old gorilla (flexible) tub with a blanket shoved in the back. Very portable and simple.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I tried three times to read this file,no go









[edit] 4 times now with adobe.....nothing


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Amazing.. I bet i wouldnt be able to make 1, lol







.


----------



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

thats a very nice idea








good work


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one - good idea


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

It was done with microsoft word. if you dont have it you can get Open Office here http://www.openoffice.us.com/openoffice/free-open-office-download-yahoo.php?brand=openoffice.us&s=msn&country=US&c=openoffice.us_suite_alotpf_pg_wb_at&k={keywords}&pk=1546-4 it is free and should work for you. hope this helps.



slingshot_sniper said:


> I tried three times to read this file,no go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I am sure you can. The tools I used were all hand tools except for a drill with a 1/4 inch bit. I used a flat head screew driver, a hammer, a wrench and socket for the 1/4 inch nuts and bolts and a drill with bit. not hard at all to make. I made mine in about 2 hours.



As8MaN said:


> Amazing.. I bet i wouldnt be able to make 1, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Got it in word thanks I thought it was adobe reader









Anyway good job on the catch bag you've gave me some ideas


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I like that Idea! They say that necessity is the mother of invention, but I've always believed that poverty and laziness are at least aunts and uncles.

My only question is how do you get the ammo out of it when you're done for the day? Cut a escape hatch in the bottom, or just tip it up and pour it back out the front?


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad you were able to open it up. I hope you liked it.



slingshot_sniper said:


> Got it in word thanks I thought it was adobe reader
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I like that Idea! They say that necessity is the mother of invention, but I've always believed that poverty and laziness are at least aunts and uncles.
> 
> My only question is how do you get the ammo out of it when you're done for the day? Cut a escape hatch in the bottom, or just tip it up and pour it back out the front?


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I just lift the bottom of the bag and they roll out the front where I Hold an empty butter bowl to catch them as they come out. the idea about a door in the bottom is a good idea I may have to work on something like that. maybe a velcro fastened flap or something to pull open to empty it out. thanks for the idea.



jskeen said:


> I like that Idea! They say that necessity is the mother of invention, but I've always believed that poverty and laziness are at least aunts and uncles.
> 
> My only question is how do you get the ammo out of it when you're done for the day? Cut a escape hatch in the bottom, or just tip it up and pour it back out the front?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

You could fix a plastic funnel at the bottom and little tin to catch them,I'm still working on ideas tho


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It isn:t complete without 100mph tape







. Go with the funnel idea.

Cut a hole at the bottom, tape the funnel on the outside cork it, and when ready, uncork the funnel to empty into a can.

I have to try this when I get the chance,,

LGD


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

Oh a good little tip for anyone who doean't do it already is to drop a fishing weight into the bottom of your can, it makes it a much more rigid/stable target on impact and stops any wind blowing it around


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Brilliant idea!!!!!!!
Well done!


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank You, I Try!



justplainduke said:


> Brilliant idea!!!!!!!
> Well done!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Elegant solution!


----------

